# help with ShirtArt rhinestones



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

We have purchased rhinestones from ShineArt and really like them - and llike their prices. We are finding they are harder to brush in the holes than the other ones we had been using from another vendor.

These are ss10 and the holes are cut 3.3 mm

Anybody else here use ss10 stones from ShineArt and, if so, can you tell us what size the holes are that you use?

Thanks.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently purchased some stones from ShineArt but have not used them yet. However, when ever I change vendors I have found my self in the same boat as you. Different sizes. I will usually make several 1" squares with different size holes. I will cut a template for sizing. When I find the one that works well for that vendor I will make note of that. I also keep these templates and when I purchase from other vendors, I have several sample squares to try. Again making not which template works best for that particular vendor. I have found this to be a method that seems to work for me. Hope this helps. THANKS!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

i also use shineart and have no problem with them fitting

i use 0.126" for my hole size SS!0 stones


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I use them and have for a lot of years,(and a lot of them) never a problem 3.23mm for me.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use shineart also and cut my holes at 3.3mm. I recently purchased some rhinestones from a group buy on Facebook. However even though the stone were really nice and not much less than Shineart's prices I won't be buying anymore because the don't fit well in the templates I have cut. Each rhinestone manufacture has a +\- size tolerance when they manufacture each stone size. When you switch vendors the rhinestone size may not be the same as your previous vendor and you may have to recut a new template. Once you find a good rhinestone supplier I suggest you stick with them. Thank goodness I only purchased the clear rhinestones to try them out before I found out they don't work for me. I also did the template with different hole sizes to find my perfect hole size. I would suggest you do this before cutting any new templates if you plan on sticking with shineart.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I suppose it's quite reasonable to be careful with changing vendors.
And according to the sizes given in the above posts, the specifications of different vendors r different, too. So it's actually not just the random error is different, what's more important is the size itself.

For example, the rhinestones we sell have 8 different sizes:
SS4:1.5mm
SS6: 2mm
SS10:3mm
SS16:4mm
SS20:5mm
SS30:6mm
SS34:7mm
SS40:8mm

Ask for a color chart or some kind of specification list when u first buy stones from a new vendor. A color chart is inexpensive. Sellers sometimes give it for free to attract new customers. And if they don't give for free, then u can decide whether it's costy or not to pay for one.

Ask when u worry about the size. U'll never know if u never mention. Neither will they.

Good luck with it!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

BlingItOn said:


> I use shineart also and cut my holes at 3.3mm. I recently purchased some rhinestones from a group buy on Facebook. However even though the stone were really nice and not much less than Shineart's prices I won't be buying anymore because the don't fit well in the templates I have cut. Each rhinestone manufacture has a +\- size tolerance when they manufacture each stone size. When you switch vendors the rhinestone size may not be the same as your previous vendor and you may have to recut a new template. Once you find a good rhinestone supplier I suggest you stick with them. Thank goodness I only purchased the clear rhinestones to try them out before I found out they don't work for me. I also did the template with different hole sizes to find my perfect hole size. I would suggest you do this before cutting any new templates if you plan on sticking with shineart.



And another suggestion to maybe avoid this awkward problem (just an idea) is that perhaps next time you can try to set a 0.2mm bigger diameter hole during designing process, to leave some space for size errors.

Just an idea. That's what we are doing now.
Hope it can help.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I Use TRW Size Chart. and print the png file. 
The Eps is cutable.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I cut my shine art ss10 at 3.7mm on Hartco425 template material.


----------

